# experiment--quick and dirty engine shed



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

This is an experiemnt--it's a very crude looking building and I may get rid of it. 

We get a lot of kids visiting our railway, which is right along a walkway going into a public park. I decided to make a space where kids could play, away from the mainline. I added an industrial spur, which slopes down to grade, and a couple buildings--the one on the below right is a foam building I picked up at the last ECLSTS. 























And then I decided to make an engine shed for an old LGB 0-4-0 diesel I'd repainted. The shed sits at the end of the spur under the main engne shed, and resembles it a good bit. I wanted something easy and simple, so I made this experiement out of stuff I had lying around. The walls are simply 1/2 inch insulation foam, painted with latex. The roof is a piece of coroplast covered with roll asphalt. The window mullions are just hardware cloth; the door is a piece of acrylic 





















The 0-4-0, repainted for the Washignton and Old Dominion, has an aristo 75 mhz TE in it andlaslo and IP Traisn "floating battery," So it charegs from the track and switches to battery power if the track is dirty 



My frst thought is that it's just too crude looking, and that I'm going t have to redo it with more precision and more detail. Any thougths?


Here's the overview of where it sits


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 04 Sep 2009 12:51 PM 
I added an industrial spur, which slopes down to grade, and a couple buildings--the one on the below right is a foam building I picked up at the last ECLSTS. 



















The "foam building" was made by "Mountains in Minutes." These are no longer produced, are 1:32 scale, and are highly desireable/collectable to people who model in that scale (and 1:29). There is also a companion commercial front structure of similar size and the two structures are made so that you can glue them back to back to make one larger structure.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't see anything not to like about it. It's great!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And it does not look dirty at all! 

Greg


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

The kids will be more than happy with, besides whats not to like? 

Dave


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Nothing quick and dirty about that shed.... 

I read the thread and then immediately proceeded to my garage where I found all kinds of neat stuff to use to build one like it for the new Aristo Lil Critter switcher that I just received. 

Thanks for sharing your creativity. 

gg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

GG's back







everybody RUN he he he you know im only messin with ya..........


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 04 Sep 2009 06:27 PM 
GG's back







everybody RUN he he he you know im only messin with ya..........










If everyone needs to" RUN" away with my comments, then I must be very obnoxious and thus this comment is probably true. 

Shame on me. So Sorry for the offense.

gg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The foam is EXTREMELY easy to work with--cut on a table saw, then glue together with a hot glue gun and some drywall screws. I cut some faux "board and batten" slots with the table saw and then dragged a wire brush over it to roughen it. Then just painted it with exterior latex. It really was quick and dirty--took a couple hours start to finish, excluding the time waiting for paint to dry



Jim Strong's woodland railway has a LOT of foam buildings, but he covers the foam with cement and textures the cement. That would obviously make for a more durable building


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

I think it looks great, and it's a nice addition that fits well where it's at. 

Nice job!


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I like it, Mike.
Structures that do not take a lot of time or money always interest me.
Ralph


----------

